# AVOTP 20/21



## FdAmbCpl (7 Feb 2021)

I've searched through threads and have not been able to find anything related to NCM AVOTP 20/21, so I thought I would just ask.  Has anyone else here applied?  If so, has anyone applied for Int op?  I know it's still early in the process but I'm just curious to see if there are many others anxiously waiting!


----------



## TheAngryCpl (1 Mar 2021)

I have sent a avotp thru. My chain of command approved it in November bpso and i did interview in December. And now last i heard it was in ottawa and im to wait for a job offer potential for the spring time. Ofc mine isnt to your trade you are OTing to.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Mar 2021)

Your CofC doesn't "approve" your OT.  It pays to  understand how the process works.  Your unit is limited to their recommendation; if they aren't recommending/supporting, the file still has to go to the PSO shop.

Good luck to all!


----------



## TheAngryCpl (2 Mar 2021)

Eye In The Sky said:


> Your CofC doesn't "approve" your OT.  It pays to  understand how the process works.  Your unit is limited to their recommendation; if they aren't recommending/supporting, the file still has to go to the PSO shop.
> 
> Good luck to all!


Well i meant approved as they recommended my file to the Bpso lol. I understand how it works as i did a thorough dive into it before actually submitting an application. I was also told my file is a little more tricky to get accepted in Ottawa as im Oting from a Red Trade into another Red trade. But because i have a strong recommendation im pretty optimistic things will work out. Also was told i should hear an offer end march beginning april if all goes well. Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Mar 2021)

Good luck!!


----------



## Northener92 (24 Mar 2021)

I also put in an AVOTP application this year for firefighter.  I was told today by my BPSO office that the boards haven’t sat yet (not sure if that is just for my intended trade or all) 

The waiting game continues! Good luck to all those who applied!


----------



## TheAngryCpl (25 Mar 2021)

Well thats more of an update i got all mine said was keep waiting lol im applying OT from armoured to Veh Tech both in the Red so well see what happens fingers crossed ! Been working OJE for 2 years!


----------



## FdAmbCpl (8 Apr 2021)

Still waiting....anyone else get anything yet? It sounds like officer messages are coming out


----------



## TheAngryCpl (8 Apr 2021)

Still waiting too! I know officer messages came out last week. Still waiting on an OT offer. My bpso told me last week they should come out end april. So well wait and see if thats correct!


----------



## FdAmbCpl (9 Apr 2021)

TheAngryCpl said:


> Still waiting too! I know officer messages came out last week. Still waiting on an OT offer. My bpso told me last week they should come out end april. So well wait and see if thats correct!


Good to know! I'm in Edmonton so hopefully it's the same thing here


----------



## FdAmbCpl (23 Apr 2021)

Got my offer for Int Op today!!


----------



## TheAngryCpl (26 Apr 2021)

Lucky you still nothing for me. That doesn't seem like good news lol shit


----------



## Northener92 (26 Apr 2021)

Congrats! I checked my work email this morning and received my offer for Firefighter on Friday as well.
Best of luck to those still waiting.


----------

